# Favourite Store



## CandyApple (Feb 24, 2007)

What is your ultimate favourite store to shop at?

Mine is UrbanOutfitters


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't really have a favorite store for clothing...huh. lol.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 24, 2007)

Well since I'm in college I don't dress up very much so I love shopping at Old Navy. Love their casual stuff for me and my daughters. We're going to be all decked out for St. Patricks Day this year. LMAO "Kiss my I AM Irish" and a lot of other things too. :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine is a UK shop called River Island, i get quite a lot of my stuff from there


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely New York and Company, the vast majority of the clothes I've purchased in the last 2 years are from there! I love how their clothes are young and modern, but most of it is still appropriate for the workplace and all of it works for weekends or mall trips, etc. And the best part is they actually carry all their shirts in XS -- I have a hard time finding clothes in other stores, because Junior's sizes fit me best but are usually too young and/or trashy for me, while Misses sizes often stop at a size S or 6 and are too big for me (plus half of them look old-lady anyway)! While NY&amp;Co's regular prices are a tad on the high side for me, they often give you coupons for your next visit so over time it averages out to pretty good prices!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There have been several days recently when I realized my entire outfit, except for my shoes and underwear, were from NY&amp;Co! :icon_eek:


----------



## chocobon (Feb 24, 2007)

I love Zara,Rampage,Pull &amp; Bear and Camaieu!!


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine is Torrid. I'm one of the LARGER girls :thumbsup2:


----------



## Momo (Feb 25, 2007)

urban outfitters for me too! also anthropologie.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 25, 2007)

I LOVE Forever 21


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 25, 2007)

Forever 21. Still got my giftcard from there - I'mma shop tomorrow. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Saje (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont really have a favorite store... I am an equal opportunity shopper. But I find myself inside Abercrombie and A|X alot recently.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Feb 25, 2007)

sally's


----------



## Cynthia_0101 (Feb 25, 2007)

Usualy Addition Elle, sometimes Penningtons


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nordstrom


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 25, 2007)

It used to be Express, but I'm liking J. Crew a lot now. Too bad I can't always afford it!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 25, 2007)

Mee 2.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 25, 2007)

victoria's secret

antique stores or thrift stores.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 25, 2007)

Wet Seal &amp; H&amp;M because I can afford it and their clothes are really trendy.


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 25, 2007)

I shop at lots of places, but Charlotte Russe, DEB, Forever 21, Gadzooks &amp; Wet Seal are some of my favorites because they're affordable &amp; trendy. If I'm not going to wear a jacket or something years &amp; years from now, no need to pay hundreds of dollars for it.


----------



## ivette (Feb 26, 2007)

:dito:


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

ditto for me! i had a hard time finding tall sizes before finding ny&amp;c (i wear a size 10). i love this store! it's really cool when my 16 year old niece and i can shop at the same store and find something we both love! too cool!


----------



## wendy29 (Feb 26, 2007)

H&amp;M!!!!!!!

ITs afforable, good qulity, and NICE STYLE!!!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 26, 2007)

American Eagle and Pacsun!

And when I want cheaper clothes to lounge around it or cute shirts with sayings on them ill go to walmart or target


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 26, 2007)

Bebe, Abercrombie, Forever21, Macys


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a big girl, and I love Lane Bryant


----------



## iiweazle (Feb 27, 2007)

Maurices


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 27, 2007)

Abercrombie, Club Monaco, H&amp;M


----------



## Tiffanista (Feb 27, 2007)

Zaraaaaa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 27, 2007)

I love Urban Outfitters, Aritzia and Anthropologie. Sometimes Smart Set. For shoes, Nine West.


----------



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

I like H&amp;M, but I usually have to leave U.S. to get all the styles I like. So I usually only go there when I'm in Europe.

But here in The O.C., my Holy Grail shop is a local one, it's called "Le Vogue". It's our own little version of H&amp;M, hehehehe! The prices are out of this world!!! I walked in with $50 once, and came out with a suit jacket, a skirt, two tank tops, a t-shirt, a tube top, and a Juicy Couture toggle bracelet. Anyone else in The O.C., remember this store name "L-E V-O-G-U-E" .


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I couldn't choose just one! &gt;o&lt;

But to name a few:

Wet Seal, Forever21, H&amp;M, Charlotte Russe, etc.


----------



## Sum (Apr 29, 2007)

Zara!!!!!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Apr 30, 2007)

Clothes: Lane Bryant (fashionable store for plus sized gals,not the old frumpy crap)

Everything else: Sephora, MAC, Target, Easy Spirit, Famous Footwear, Claire's


----------



## mlle_val (May 1, 2007)

H&amp;m And Dtox


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

I don't really have a favorite store. As long as I find their clothes cute, I'd wear it. The main stream stores that I do like though are Forever 21, Wet Seal, &amp; Hollister.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

I don't have a favorite store for clothing but I always can find something to buy at New York and Company and Ann Taylor's Loft.


----------



## Lissaboo (May 2, 2007)

I love forever 21 and Aeropostale is one of my all time fav's!I love their little screen tees and they are cheap!I'm pretty faithful to my small group of stores:Wet Seal,The Body Shop,Old Navy,Goody's,&amp;Occasionally Hollister (manly for the fiance he looks so cute in Hollister but hates it lol)


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 3, 2007)

BUCKLE, Pac Sun, Hollister, Forever 21, Wet Seal, maurices. I don't really have a favorite store, but those are some of my favorites.


----------



## bCreative (May 5, 2007)

I'm not a big clothes shopper so I really don't have a favorite store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alessaelizabeth (May 5, 2007)

Urban Outfitters. Their website has amazing sales!


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 5, 2007)

same here. I love these stores. I also enjoy Charlotte Russo's and Urban Outfitters but with these two it is more hit or miss.. and when I go to H&amp;M or Wet Seal, I know I will always find something I like.


----------



## chameleonmary (May 5, 2007)

Theres a store in Sydney called Glassons - really good quality and affordable clothes in nice designs, really modern and classic pieces in the one place. I can go in there at any time and select 10 items off the racks...


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 7, 2007)

I would have to say Banana Republic because they have pants and jeans for talls. I'm 5'9 and it's hard trying to buy pants at most places.


----------

